

The Great Newline Schism - prat
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001319.html

======
fexl
Ah yes, I wonder how many thousands of hours humans have wasted on this issue.
(Thank goodness for the /\r?\n/ regex eh.)

I'm old enough to remember those CRTs, teletypes, and line printers where CR,
LF, and VT triggered specific motions of cursor, paper roller, and print head.
(I'll never forget that special day when I discovered that ESC could be used
to move the cursor around on the ADS terminal.)

